
Show HN: Interview Questions to Ask Your Interviewer on Software Interviews - ferrerluis
https://github.com/ferrerluis/software-interview-questions
======
easkay
Thank you for this, I always struggle with what to ask when given the
opportunity.

------
Davidbrcz
keyvalues.com has a really nice bunch of topic and ideas that are worth asking
during an interview

~~~
ferrerluis
Nice! I love how they make you select what's important to you before showing
questions!

Very personalized

